# Sticky  Rockyraccoon passed away.



## riverbird

I don’t have all of the details but I got a text from rockyraccoon’s brother this morning letting me know that he passed away. I thought I should let everyone here know.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:cry 

This is very upsetting news. 

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Kevin001

Sad to hear wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah his last blog was very worrisome, I prayed he would be ok though wow.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-proud-i-stood-tall-high-above-it-all-187565/


----------



## SparklingWater

I can't believe it. Wow. Rest in peace. Condolences to the family.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I pretty much did not know him at all but it's always sad to hear news like this. Hugs to all his friends and family.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## versikk

> Social Anxiety Forum > Blogs > rockyraccoon > *goodybe all you people, there's nothing you can say to make me change my mind, goodbye.*


there's nothing i can type that will be of any value. but if their family decides to read this, i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Damn. Sad news. :/ 

RIP.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

That's sad, I noticed he'd post things alluding to suicide now and then in the blog section. I didn't interact with him much but he pm'd me once in early 2018 about my posts.


----------



## blue2

What !!.. I didn't know him well but I always noticed his posts, I had him up with the more sensible, intelligent posters, I thought he was doing ok, but I don't read blogs, crap.....


----------



## harrison

I didn't know him but that's terrible news - the poor guy.

Rest in peace.


----------



## 3stacks

From what I saw of his posts he seemed like a really great guy and this is just sad to hear 😞 RIP.


----------



## Smallfry

Very sad to read this post tonight r.i.p


----------



## Scrub-Zero

wow 

Rest in Peace. 

Many people have gone too early over the years. And that's only those we learn about


----------



## truant

Very sad.


----------



## firestar

That's awful. I didn't know him personally, but from his posts he seemed like a nice person.


----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

R.I.P.


----------



## AffinityWing

Rest in peace mate.

Hope you finally have found solace and peace out there


----------



## Barakiel

I hope OP is doing as alright as is possible during a time like this.


----------



## Karsten

Very upsetting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Barakiel said:


> I hope OP is doing as alright as is possible during a time like this.


 I think she is but I hope so too.


----------



## Ekardy

Espero que hayas encontrado la paz que querías. 
Your friendship is one I will miss.


----------



## riverbird

Barakiel said:


> I hope OP is doing as alright as is possible during a time like this.


Thank you. I'm doing as well as I can be. I'm really mainly in shock right now though. This doesn't feel real at all.


----------



## Yer Blues

RIP :frown2:


----------



## CWe

RIP


----------



## Memories of Silence

Rest in peace.  This is very sad news, and I'm sorry to all of his family and friends. He will be missed. He was an interesting person and was kind and helpful, and I liked reading his posts.

This is a reminder to try to help anyone who might be feeling like he was and let them know we're there for them if they need to talk.


----------



## roxslide

Wow I have no words.

Edit: I feel like this post doesn't do him justice. Rocky was one of the first people that I talked to when I became active on this site. Though we hadn't talked in a while I considered him a friend and a really valuable member of this forum. Honestly the kindest person I interacted with on here. This sucks.


----------



## funnynihilist

Very sad news


----------



## Suchness

I think he's in a good place now.


----------



## 0589471

This breaks my heart. It's hard to say much right now, but he was a wonderful person with a great heart and mind.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

So sorry for anyone that knew him. RIP


----------



## FloridaGuy48

So sad. Remember nothing is this bad to end it all. Try to stay positive and keep fighting. He shall be missed


----------



## BeautyandRage

Rip <3


----------



## Rickets

Damn, he was only in his 30's right?

RIP.


----------



## millenniumman75

chrisinmd said:


> So sad. Remember nothing is this bad to end it all. Try to stay positive and keep fighting. He shall be missed


 ^This!

If you read my signature (no.....not the Sesame Street Troll ratings :lol). I have left that statement there for YEARS.


----------



## Blue Dino

It's cryptic how we often hear thoughts and rants of people wanting to kill themselves recurringly, eventually we condition to just skim through them knowing it's just a rant and likely nothing more. When in rare cases, it actually happens out of the blue without warning. His name is familiar just like many other names I recognize, but I never really pay much attention to his posts or threads. Now I feel horrible.  Hopefully he's in a better place now.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I didn't know him personally, but seemed like a nice guy from his posts. Sad stuff


----------



## discopotato

This is incredibly sad. I didn't know him well but he reached out to me when I was in a really dark place. I wish I had done the same


----------



## SplendidBob

Very sad news.


----------



## Citrine79

So sad to hear. RIP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

This is so sad. He was always very kind to me. RIP


----------



## Fever Dream

Sad, and unfortunate.


----------



## cmed

I didn't know him personally but my condolences to everyone affected.

Unfortunately these types of stories are not uncommon around here. It makes you realize the importance of being empathetic and respectful of each other. You never know just how bad someone might be suffering.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

When I used to come on here a lot, it was nice to see his posts. I didn't know him well or anything but for me, he felt like part of a family on here if that makes sense. Rest In Peace, I hope he's in a good place.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Extremely troubling. We were distant friends. He was a good and kind presence here.

Condolences to family.


----------



## TinyFlutter

This is very sad news , my condolences to his family and friends. Rest In Peace.


----------



## Replicante

Sad to hear. RIP


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

That is very sad to hear.


----------



## Kevin001

Any updates of what happened exactly? Was he left alone? Just seemed to happen so fast.


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline

If his family ever reads this, I hope they know that my prayers are with them. I haven't been here long, but Rockyraccoon seemed like a good egg. RIP.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Sad news. Regrettable loss. Hope he can now rest in a better world. If only he had just reached out for just some help, he may still be here.


----------



## Dan the man

I knew him a little through blog comments. Was a great dude. His last comment to me was never to sell my self short. Will be sorely missed

His family is in my prayers


----------



## komorikun

Wonder what he was depressed about.


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah remember a couple of months ago he was looking forward to things :stu


----------



## Chris S W

rockyraccoon said:


> I would love to be out on the water and diving off a boat in a tropical place. I've never done it, but one day I will. It's one of my dreams--a dream I will never give up on.


RIP.


----------



## waterfairy

I can't believe this.... I just replied to a visitor message that he sent me a month ago and then found out after that he's gone. I didn't see it till now, but I really wish I had. Not that anything I said would've changed anything, but I wish I could've at least tried. 

RIP rocky. I hope that you've found peace. I'm sorry that I wasn't there when you needed a friend. My heart is broken now that I know you're no longer with us. 

To rocky's loved ones, my heart goes out to all of you. He was truly a great guy, and he will surely be missed.


----------



## Kamikaze

Terrible to hear this. I didn't know him, but read some of his posts here. Yet another person who could have had a good life, but was beaten down by mental illness to the point where they just gave up  So sorry for his family and anyone who cared about him.


----------



## wmu'14

Sorry to hear. Sounds like he was a good friend to many on here. 



Kamikaze said:


> Yet another person who could have had a good life, but was beaten down by mental illness to the point where they just gave up :


Yes, mental illness is the worst.


----------



## TheForestWasDark

R.I.P. this is very sad..


----------



## 8888




----------



## lily

riverbird said:


> I don't have all of the details but I got a text from rockyraccoon's brother this morning letting me know that he passed away. I thought I should let everyone here know.





blue2 said:


> What !!.. I didn't know him well but I always noticed his posts, I had him up with the more sensible, intelligent posters, I thought he was doing ok, but I don't read blogs, crap.....





3stacks said:


> From what I saw of his posts he seemed like a really great guy and this is just sad to hear &#128542; RIP.


What?! I'm shocked. I think he just asked how I was doing not long ago and I replied and asked how he was doing and he replied and never told me he wanted to commit suicide. He even complimented me before and was helpful on the forum. Why did I have to lose him? I didn't get to know him yet bc I think he hurt himself accidentally. I also thought he was intelligent and nice. I will really miss him. He's on my contact list. Now I have to delete it. Very, very sad! :crying: Thank you for notifying us on the forum riverbird! I actually saw that rockyraccoon isn't on my list anymore on its own just now when I checked.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I'm sorry to hear that. That's so sad


----------



## mistylake

I didn't know him since I haven't been to this site in years... but it still makes me sad  RIP...


----------



## Ai

Oh, wow. This is heartbreaking news.  My deepest condolences to his friends and family. It'll be odd not seeing him around anymore. 

To anyone else in a dark place: most of you don't know me well (which is my bad.) But if you ever need someone to just listen, my PMs are open. Even if we haven't exactly got on in the past, I'm here. And I care. :heart You are stronger than you realize.


----------



## Were

Rip


----------



## Toad Licker

Damn, I wondered why he had stopped posting in the few game threads he used to post in. Such sad news. R.I.P.


----------



## InnerAnimal

Didn't know him, but may he rest in peace. condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

R.I.P. 



Didn't know him and havn't seen any of his posts but this is never nice to near about. Heart goes out to his friends and family.


I'm not the most popular on this site, but if anyone needs to chat or to simply vent, shout at my inbox x


----------



## Fixxer

I am late to the party but... RIP.


----------

